# perks of the job



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Jon Huber, CAO's Marketing Guru, enjoying a new CAO America. I wish I worked in Nashville!!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, looks great - can't wait to try one.


----------



## BigJack (Jul 5, 2007)

I got WOOD!!!!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

MMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

GREAT JOB---TAKING ANY APPLICATIONS? :redface:


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Send one my way and I promise I wont tell anyone


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

That's just not right! Sweet looking ash there too... :dribble:

CD


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Are they making the bacon wrapped cigar you asked for Foot?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

i think i want to get my hands on that one. Soon


----------



## boonedoggle-cl (Jul 11, 2007)

WOW! They look very nice! I hope they taste as good as they look.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

That is a whole lot of ligero!!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Drac, bacon ligero is on the way!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

So Bigfoot, what's the report from Huber on the America? :wazzapp:

CD


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

mmm... can't wait to get one (or several) of those for myself


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

The guys at Corporate always get the good SWAG!

I am looking forward to this stick


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

CAO...hire me!! 

The new line looks amazing by the way. Very nice!


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

I drove by CAO in Nashville today...Wondered how many America's were hidden away in there.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Very Nice looking cigar. I saw the video on how they make these, thanks for posting that! So when is this cigar coming out?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Isn't he holding the cigar backwards though? <G>


----------



## Baby Gorilla (Jun 24, 2007)

Share the love Bigfoot!:whoohoo:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

spread the love bro,I want one of them


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I searched all my B&Ms this past weekend and came up with nothing. Not one of them had them and didn't expect them anytime soon.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

shipping in about 2 weeks....give or take a week...lol


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

Looks like a real nice cigar, can't wait to try one.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

I've smoked a few of them. The one I had right after the show left a bit to be desired. (I couldn't taste the one I had at the show, 'cuz I really couldn't taste anything after all those cigars, period!)

I had one with a buddy on a roadtrip recently, and it improved *immensely* with just barely a month of sitting in my humidor! I'm hoping the ones that hit the shelf smoke so well!


----------

